# Dual Residency



## Ailsa (Sep 28, 2008)

Can anyone help? I am a UK citizen, I live 6 months in Honduras and 6 months in USA. I want to move from Honduras to Canada and therefore live 6 months in USA and 6 months in Canada. I am not a resident of USA and cannot quailfy for permanent residency in Canada. I will own homes in both countries but will not have residency in either country. Has anyone done this before and did you encounter any problems?


----------

